
Conditions for the possibility of exit - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/conditions-for-the-possibility-of-exit-c38ea186abf1
======
PaulHoule
Is "enkiv2" a spammer? It seems like they only post posts from Tedium.

